# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Afraid of the dark

## Juno

have been afraid of the dark since I was a little girl, which is quite common. Now I am way older  and I am still afraid of the dark and afraid of being alone, more than I was when I was younger. It gets to the point where I wake up from any creek I hear, ANY noise. When I try and go to sleep I lay there and am scared to death someone will get me, that is my worst fear. I get up in the middle of the night and check the house.

----------


## compulsive

:Hug: 

Hmm have you tried nightlight, door lock, teddie etc things to help reduce the fear? Do you live alone or with others?

I remember sometimes having this fear in the past (although not as bad) and going to sleep before other people made me feel more comfortable.

----------


## 1Fish 2Fish Red fish Blue Fish

I normally sleep with a desktop computer light on if that help.

----------


## Colt901

I am not recommending this but I have a pump shotgun next to my bed for home defense....I don't worry about intruders. I enjoy target shooting and I follow safe keeping and handling practices. Again I am not recommending anyone to get a firearm if they don't know how to safety operate and handle one. Maybe try something like pepper spray or a club. BUT even with those you MUST be aware that you cannot just jump out of bed and react before you look, meaning if a family member or friend were for some reason to come into your house while you were sleeping you cannot pop out of bed and react with force to someone that isn't a threat. You could look into defensive fighting classes like Krav Maga. Knowing that you can defend yourself from someone that wishes to do you harm is empowering. Hope this helps

----------


## Chloe

I wouldn't consider my fear of the dark a full blown phobia because it's not constant it's my thoughts that get me frightened of some unknown monster or man or woman getting at me. As a result I often keep my phone on so it's shining around most of my room all the wardrobes doors are shut I'll conveniently go to the bathroom and leave the light on with my door cracked all until I fall asleep or distract myself. If I get really panicked i end up sitting upright so I can see my room putting headphones in and mouthing the words to whatever happy song I can find until I stop thinking. Don't know if I've contradicted myself there but yhea  haha  ::\:

----------


## onawheel

nightlights ftw  ::$:

----------


## Chantellabella

I tend to wake up with any little creak and don't like complete darkness. I have night lights in hallways and I permanently leave a couple lights on inside the house. I also leave all my porch lights on day and night. Yes, I use electricity, but if I can see my surroundings, I feel safe. It helps that I have many attack cats also.  ::):

----------


## Radiohead

I am absolutely terrified of the dark and I have struggled with it since I can remember. Although some days are better than others and being with my partner greatly helps, a dim light is enough with him but usually I will have to have the lights on full... (and for some reason the door has to be closed too?).

----------


## 1

Closed eyes

----------

